# Do hawks not aim for white pigeons??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

So, I have 4 WHITE pigeons, and so far this whole summer, my pigeons have not been attacked by hawks!! Its a good thing, but is just not happening!! My brown ones and black ones got attacked, but not my white ones! What is the solution to this?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think they just pick one and go for it. The slower unlucky ones get hit.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*white pigeons verse hawks*




pigeonkeeper said:


> So, I have 4 WHITE pigeons, and so far this whole summer, my pigeons have not been attacked by hawks!! Its a good thing, but is just not happening!! My brown ones and black ones got attacked, but not my white ones! What is the solution to this?


hawks are not very finicky--white does stand out better when seeking a meal,,-i have heard that the regular flock will avoid being around white pigeons as they seem to attract-wrong/bad attention--there are crows in my neighborhood and they hate hawks-so i don,t worry as much about my white pigeons but take heed as they are all fair game--sincerely james waller


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Hawks arent picky. They will take whatever they can get.


----------



## pegleg (Sep 11, 2011)

The crows (rooks) here in Ireland hate the sparrowhawk that hunts in my neighborhood too, some mornings I look out early and I see around 5 crows chasing it through the sky, usually they will chase the hawk if there are more than 2, but one time I saw one crow chasing the hawk ,the crow was really angry and made an attack on the hawk mid-air.

If the hawk attacks a flock of pigeons which ever is slowest to make an escape is usually the one he will get if he's lucky.


----------

